# NO MAN'S SKY Bug beim Waffenmeister (Depots Zerstören)



## DarkMicrowave (13. August 2017)

*NO MAN'S SKY Bug beim Waffenmeister (Depots Zerstören)*

Hallo PC-GAMES Community,

ich hänge gerade etwas fest. Nämlich bei der Quest bei der ich die 3  Depots Zerstören soll. Allerdings wird mir eins angezeigt das ich schon  vor der Quest zerstört habe. Also letztendlich kann ich die Quest gar  nicht mehr machen.

Habe schon überlegt einen neuen Planeten zu besiedeln. Aber der ist  perfekt. Und hat die richtigen Planeten in der Umlaufbahn. Weil wenn ich  jetzt einen anderen besiedeln würde, würde die Quest denke ich mal neue  Orte generieren für die Quest oder? Aber das will ich nur wenn wirklich  nichts anderes hilft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Bild: Man sieht die Markierung ist auf dem bereits zerstörten Depot. Und unten rechts ist die Quest.

Könnte mir irgendjemand helfen? Hatte schon mal Hand ein ähnliches  Problem? Jetzt nach dem neuen Update gleich sowas. Danke im voraus.


----------

